# Hey



## Supermarine (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey, my names Zac im 19, i live in New Zealand..
Im pretty interested in the old WW1/2 airplanes, im pretty much interested in anything old school.. I own a Mk2 Escort 
Umm.. Anything you guys want to know, just ask..
=D


----------



## Pong (Sep 30, 2009)

Greetings from the Phils' Zac and welcome aboard!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 30, 2009)

G'day Zac, greetings and welcome from across the water.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 30, 2009)

G'day Zac welcome to the forum!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 30, 2009)

Welcome to ww2aussie.net mate! Enjoy the ride!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 30, 2009)

I say Jan old chap, these ex-Colonials are trying to take over the planet!
Oh, BTW, hello and welcome from England Zac !!


----------



## beaupower32 (Sep 30, 2009)

Welcome Zac!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 30, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 30, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 30, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 30, 2009)

Geez. I feel like I need a passport to post here anymore. 

Welcome aboard, mate!


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 30, 2009)

Alright, Im officially going across the country recruiting Americans to the site....


----------



## Geedee (Sep 30, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> Alright, Im officially going across the country recruiting Americans to the site....



Top bloke...means I dont have to spend any more time looking for inverted text to use here !

Welcome aboard Zac


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi there, and welcome from me in Denmark.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi Zac. Welcome to the forum from the east coast of the USA. Geeze..... another Kiwi !!

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 30, 2009)

Kiwi's and Aussies oh my. Seems to be a lot of new members from the upside down portion of the globe lately.
Welcome aboard Zac and be prepared to learn, lots of friendly and very education individuals on this site.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 30, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## phatzo (Sep 30, 2009)

Airframes said:


> I say Jan old chap, these ex-Colonials are trying to take over the planet!
> Oh, BTW, hello and welcome from England Zac !!




welcome


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 1, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Zac. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Supermarine (Oct 1, 2009)

Thank you all..
And i dont mind learning about interesting things..

Always good to learn about history


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 1, 2009)

Hello, Supermarine! Welcome!


----------



## ian lanc (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow ! you've got a MKII Escort what sort ?

Many moons i used to have this.................


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi Zac, welcome aboard!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 7, 2009)

Supermarine said:


> Hey, my names Zac im 19, i live in New Zealand..
> Im pretty interested in the old WW1/2 airplanes, im pretty much interested in anything old school.. I own a Mk2 Escort
> Umm.. *Anything you guys want to know, just ask*..
> =D




This has been bothering me for a long time - if it takes half a chicken half a day to lay half an egg, how many seeds are in a dill pickle?


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 8, 2009)

Doubled-up on the meds again, eh, NJ?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 8, 2009)

Thought you would have known Chris....it's 2 gallons.


----------

